# What color is this little guy?



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

I know he's agouti but exactly what kind?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Just looks like a normal agouti to me, just a light pet one like the ones I use have


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## bellamousey (Dec 18, 2014)

He is just a regular agouti but that makes him sound plain. I like to think of regular agoutis as the hippies of the mouse world. Getting back in touch with nature :lol:


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

True , they look more like their wild counterparts than a white or a blue one might This will be the first time I've had an agouti, so I'm hopeing all will go well


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

All her babies will carry pied if they are not pied themselves.

Mum looks like she might be agouti pied, do u know what colour the buck of the baby is?


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes i know his father, i raised the dad, Reanna my friend is just taking care of my mice until February or whenever my mom decides i can have them back. Storm is longhaired chocolate(maybe black she thinks hes chocolate) satin.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Then yep that would mean mum is the agouti one then, wasn't too sure from the pic but as dad is not agouti mum must be.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Considering that Storm is chocolate would the babies carry it? And if I bred him to Miracle black poor tan carries pied and blue would I get black or just agouti.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If storm is choc then yes any babies he produces who are not choc diluted will carry it.

Choc to black tan will get you more black tan and self black if mum only has 1 tan gene.
Agouti can only be carried by dominant red, so agouti is dominant to non agouti so to get agouti u need one parent to be agouti or a red that had an agouti gene.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

What if i breed the little agouti male to Miracle,she carries pied(tipped tail), longhaired,and blue and of course she's on the lighter end of the poor tans. I know the agouti baby carries chocolate, longhaired, and pied. so what would i get?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Then you could likely get Agouti self, Agouti Tan, Black self, Black Tan, then all of those in pied and all of those in longhair


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

So after my parents gave me the surprise of my life yesterday on my birthday Silver and Miracle I have decided not to breed


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

I will not be breeding for now, but I will still post my friends mice on here when she has questions I can't answer and also if anything comes up about my two girls


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

What was the surprise of your life?


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

They said I since I didn't tell them what I wanted for my birthday they didn't get me anything because everytime she would ask about what I wanted I would say I don't know. So I was finishing opening my aunts presents and Mt mom says she has to pee so she disappears and comes into the living with mice the ones I raised and gave to my friend reanna that she couldn't keep anymore.


----------

